
Unusual Features of the SARS-CoV-2 Genome Suggesting Laboratory Modification - ColanR
https://twitter.com/LiMengYAN119/status/1305500268214222848
======
ColanR
Had to truncate the title. Figured the twitter post where the author posted
the link to their paper would be an interesting link to share.

Edit: direct link to the article:
[https://zenodo.org/record/4028830](https://zenodo.org/record/4028830)

